# Carter carb on a old Kohler



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Carter 37175A I think this is the number, can barley read it.

Any who, I got a 65' 110, it was running barely, it has an old 8hp Kohler on it. Wouldnt run without the choke being activated constantly. Could barely throttle it up with out dieing. So smart me took it apart to clean it, reassembled it.
Now it wont start unless my hand is over the carb to choke off the air, it will run as long as I keep my hand on the carb. Yeah obviously im leaking air somewheres. Problem is, dont know where. Took some carb spray to spray on it and couldnt find nothing. When I took it apart, there was silicone in places it shouldnt of been. Hence the reason for cleaning it. Looked like a crappy rebuild. LOL
Now my dilema is, I know the silicone was probably plugging some air leaks in it, I just dont know where. I set the main to 2 1/2 and the idle to 1 1/2. (Origionally it was 2 3/4 main and 1/4 idle, even put it back to that after cleaning and nothing) Even messing with them it doesnt matter. It will not suck gas through the carb unless I put my hand over the carb. Then it runs, not good but it runs. Any other ideas or thoughts. He wont let me replace the carb, so that is already out of the question. I'm kinda at a loss on this one.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Look for a crack of the mounting ears. Sounds far-fetched, but I've seen it.
On the other hand, I've also seen the high-speed feed nozzle clogged up, which is the main adjusting screw on top. If you spray carb. cleaner in the large holes at the top of it, it should spray out the little holes down the bottom. Easy to clear, use a butane lighter and heat it, or a propane torch turned down. It's brazed together so don't overheat it.

Kohler only has one Carter-style carb. left: C-231738-S and it isn't cheap. They bought the tooling from Carter and continued to make them for awhile.

Good luck!


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well the mounting ears arent cracked, I checked that, I thought the same thing. Same thing with the Main Adjusting screw. Its all open. I even took it out and sprayed down the hole in the top and took the idle one out and did the same thing. I did notice on this carb, where the needles go in, there is no seal or gasket?? I dont know if there suppose to be in there or not. They werent when I took it apart. The throttle lever seems to be ok, no play in it, so its not leaking from there. I also noticed where the choke lever runs through the body, there was silicon ozzzing out towards the inside of the carb. Thats the reason why I cleaned it. I talked to the guy again and he said it is a tempermental carb. The slightest adjustment and it wont run right. Thanks for telling me now. LOL Any other ideas? Oh yes, the other thing I noticed that im not familiar with , is in front where the choke plate is, theres a little press plug at the bottom towards the front. Looks like it goes back into the bowl area. Any ideas what that is??


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, there is no gasket ever on mixture screws any Kohler-Carter carbs. A screw, a spring, that's it.

Hmm, sounds like a bad carb. I had a Kohler replacement carb., new out of the box (Walbro), that wouldn't idle, surged at mid-throttle and accelerated like crap. Removed and "cleaned" it twice. Put another new one on, and viola! Wrote a claim and got paid - that's how it goes sometimes. A carb. can look good, but doesn't work. Had a brand-new Tecumseh engine, carb. leaked. Changed needle & seat twice, float once, still leaked. Changed it, wrote a claim.

Carburetors, for all intent and purposes don't really wear-out internally, save for throttle/choke shaft and boss wear. But clearing those teeny tiny passageways which can get clogged with foreign matter, sometimes just can't be done.


----------

